# BenQ EX3203R HDR abschalten



## bigburritoboy (9. November 2019)

Servus liebe Forengemeinde,

ich nutze seit geraumer Zeit o.g. Monitor und bin von der Sache her recht zufrieden.

Allerdings gibt es vereinzelt Spiele, wie z.B. momentan Planet Zoo, wo HDR einfach richtig besch... aussieht.
Allerdings finde ich irgendwie keine Möglichkeit, selbiges abzuschalten.
Bei jedem raus/rein taben schaltet der Monitor automatisch v. "Modus:Normal" auf "Modus: Freesync2 HDR" um.
Wie/wo kann ich das abschalten? Es nervt^^

Danke für eure Hilfe!

LG Martin


----------



## M1lchschnitte (9. November 2019)

Planet Zoo unterstützt doch gar kein HDR oder liege ich da grad total falsch?
Hast du evtl einfach irgendein total übersättigtes Profil im OSD ausgewählt? Stell dochmal auf Werkseinstellungen.


----------



## bigburritoboy (9. November 2019)

Also du kannst in Planet Zoo die Helligkeitsanpassung speziell f. HDR vornehmen. 
Deswegen geh ich davon aus, dass das auch unterstützt wird. In Division 2 kann man es gezielt abschalten, in PZ fehlt eben selbige Option.
Monitorprofil steht auf Standard, alle anderen (HDR, KinoHDR,sRGB,Foto o.ä. ändern an dieser Tatsache nichts.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (9. November 2019)

Der Monitor kann ohnehin nur Fake-HDR, daher verwunderts mich nicht, dass die Darstellung nicht nur nicht gut, sondern auch mitunter auch grottig sind. Die vermeintlichen HDR-Profile sind nur gewöhnliche Farbprofile im OSD, die dir aber meistens die Bildqualität ohnehin verschlechtern. Habe in den Test bei Prad reingeschaut, die machen sich die Mühe, jedes Profil durchzumessen. HDR heißt bei dem Monitor, am Gammawert zu schrauben. Ich würde daher empfehlen, das Standard- oder die Nutzerprofile mit eigenem Feintuning zu nutzen.


----------



## bigburritoboy (10. November 2019)

Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass HDR nie das entscheidende Kriterium war, geht es mir ja eben darum : Standardprofil ist aktiviert, aber der Monitor switched eigenständig auf Freesync2:HDR, sobald gewisse Spiele gestartet werden. Und deswegen die Jackpotfrage aus dem Titel: wie ändert man das?


----------



## JoM79 (10. November 2019)

HDR in den Windowseinstellungen hast du aus?


----------



## bigburritoboy (10. November 2019)

ja, das hatte ich als erstes überprüft


----------



## czk666 (12. November 2019)

Ich habe bei hdr bei dem Monitor auch bei einigen Spielen so einen Rotsrich drin. Z.b. rise of The tomb Raider, divison2. 
Bei anderen sieht's wiederum echt gut aus.


----------

